# Auto Reversers / Tortoise



## garysh (Oct 20, 2010)

I would like to automate a reversing sections and am not sure what product(s) provide the best solution.
The PSX-AR, Wabbit seem to be the 2 solutions. 
Can anyone provide some guidance on the best way to proceed?


----------

